# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  مشکل با فونت

## rezamim

سلام
 همونطور که میدونید اگر فیلد ما کاراکتری باشه و ما در گزارش گزینه Text Alignment رو مساوی RightToLeft قرار بدیم ، اعداد نمایش داده در گزارش فارسی خواهند بود. ولی اگر فیلد ما عددی باشه این اتفاق رخ نمیده و اعداد انگلیسی نمایش داده میشه.
من برای نمایش اعداد به صورت فارسی در گزارشات ، با استفاده از Font Creator 5 ، تمامی اعداد فارسی رو روی اعداد انگلیسی کپی کردم. ولی اتفاق عجیبی که رخ میده اینه که در فیلدهای عددی ، کاراکترها به هم نزدیک میشن و درهم فرومیرن ولی در فیلدهای کاراکتری این اتفاق رخ نمیده.
میخواستم بدونم شما با این مورد چکار میکنید و در گزارشات چطور اعداد رو فارسی نمایش میدید؟
ضمنا یه تصویر از این اتفاق رو هم گذاشتم. اعداد سمت راست تصویر از فیلد کاراکتری و اعداد سمت چپ از فیلد عددی نمایش داده شده اند.
با تشکر

----------


## binyaz2003

سلام
من از فونت tahoma که یکی از بچه های قدیمی این سایت آقای منتظر الظهور فکر میکنم اعدادشو فارسی کرده بودن استفاده میکنم خوب جواب میده همینجا باید باشه!اگر هم نبود تو بخش دانلود سایتم هست

----------


## rezamim

فونتی که در سایت شما بود courier هست . ولی متاسفانه خیلی کیفیت خوبی ندارده . مخصوصا عدد 3 و مخصوصا در سایزی مثل 9 . حالا اومدوم و روی فونت tahoma همین کارو کردم . و با کمی تغییر در عدد 3 اون فعلا میسازم.
فونت B Yekan هم خوبه ولی یکم عرضش زیاده

----------


## binyaz2003

اینم فایل تاهوما
در سایت هم آپدیت شد

----------


## rezamim

متاسفانه خیلی فونت دیدم ولی هیچکدام اون چیزی که دلم میخواهد نیستند.
اگر شما فونت خوبی پیدا کردید من رو هم بی نصیب نگذارید.
من هم اگه پیدا کردم همینجا اعلام میکنم

----------

